# Tutorial to get Navigation sent to your Sync 3 (Lincoln/ Ford) and Android auto



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Small Phone big car screen? .. This is how to get Uber and Lyft Navigation on your big screen ..using Sync 3 version 3.3 (may work on other versions)

*Download Android Auto at the Play Store and install ..Turn on Android Auto First then...

Uber settings:* Go to : settings-Navigation App - and select "Google Maps in Separate app"

*Lyft settings* : Go to Navigation Settings - select Google Maps Navigation App -turn off Auto Navigation and Auto Switch Back (sometimes worked some times not so I just turned them off)

*example* as I was picking up (note my small screen showed I was still 1 minute away and Big screen showed I had arrived (I had arrived..not sure what the discrepancy is about)


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

I'll make a small video today of the Android Auto and UBer/Lyft in action so you see how it works 



also , Since I got it working I have a Huawei Mediapad 10 Pro (with stylus and 4G ) for sale.. anyone interested let me know before I list on Ebay..great screen , works perfect


----------



## Antquisha (Apr 12, 2019)

That's interesting. My phone screen is cracked really bad atm so I'm gonna try this.


----------

